# Frage zur Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240



## msdd63 (18. August 2020)

Heute kam die bestellte Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 und der Einbau lief problemlos. Nun stelle ich aber fest das sich der kleine Lüfter an der Pumpeneinheit nicht dreht. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. August 2020)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Heute kam die bestellte Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 und der Einbau lief problemlos. Nun stelle ich aber fest das sich der kleine Lüfter an der Pumpeneinheit nicht dreht. Woran kann das liegen?



Kann daran liegen, dass man eine AiO Wasserkühlung in seinen Backofen eingebaut hat und den meisten Backöfen fehlt ein passender Port, um Lüfter einer AiO mit Strom zu versorgen. Möglicherweise ist auch der Hamster in seinem Laufrad bei der Hitze zusammen gebrochen...

Mal ehrlich: geht's vllt mit noch ein paar Informationen weniger???


----------



## IICARUS (19. August 2020)

> Es ist eigentlich nicht vorgesehen, Pumpe und Lüfter separat zu steuern. Und es kann auch nur ein Tachosignal ausgelesen werden - nämlich das der Pumpe.


Weiter lesen! Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 im Test: Auffaellige AiO-Kuehlung mit VRM-Luefter - Hardwareluxx

Ich würde wie in diesem Bericht geschrieben jeden Lüfter einzeln über eine Verlängerung separat testen. Die Lüfter würde ich wie in diesem Bericht geschrieben auch separat anschließen. Mehr können wir dazu ehe nicht sagen, da wir dein System nicht vor uns stehen haben. Es gab letztens auch ein User mit dem selben Problem, keine Ahnung wie es am ende ausgegangen ist.


----------



## Shinna (19. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau mal ob der Stecker sitzt.


----------



## msdd63 (19. August 2020)

Ich habe nachgesehen. Der Stecker sitzt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. August 2020)

Wie bereits zuvor angemerkt müssten alle Lüfter einzeln angeschlossen laufen, daher einfach mit einer Verlängerung auf Funktion testen.


----------



## RMBO (25. August 2020)

Ich hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem. Letztlich war das Teil defekt, obwohl neu. Also zurück damit und eine neue schicken lassen


----------

